

No long-term future for BBC licence fee say MPs - chestnut-tree
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-31623659

======
Mamacom
The BBC's between a rock and a hard place, and attacked from all quarters:
conservatives hate it because it's bloated and full of left wingers. Left
wingers hate it because it's supposedly the voice of the establishment. It's
done itself no favours by competing on ratings and pop culture, and it is
definitely losing its position as lighthouse of Britishness. Despite
everything, it's scary that one of the most successful public broadcasters in
the world may see its funding gutted out.

------
paulhauggis
So it looks like they are replacing a licensing fee that not everyone has to
pay (if you don't have a TV) to a levy, which will be required by all
citizens.

